# Military gun expert opinion please



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I bought a Springfield A3O3 MK2 years ago for $250. I believe I was duped because I didn't know much about rifles and I wanted a nice 30-06. I had the $$ for the Rem 700 BDL and wanted it but was talked into this rifle. Anyways years later I take it to a gunshop to trade and am told that it was "sporterized" the barrel was never crowned and it was only worth $150.
SO I take it home and put it away, I had shot it a couple times and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. SO I met a gunsmith and he says to bring it in and he would fix it up for me. He did and when I went to pick it up he tells me I have a very valuable receiver in this rifle. He claimed that some folks that build guns would pay near $500 for the receiver alone. 

OK where do I find these guys that so desperately want this receiver because I would like to buy a Bushmaster or similar model .223 for target shooting? Any help guys would be appreciated. If it's junk, I'll just hang onto it as I have had the barrel crowned the scope remounted and laser sighted. I can shoot it now and actually hit targets at 300 yards.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

There is no such animal as far as I know. Need more information. Could you possibly mean a Springfield 1903A3 ? Need to know exactly what is stamped on the reciever


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Another place to fish for advice would be surplusrifle.com. Very popular forum with tons of good advice and military rifle types.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Orlando said:


> There is no such animal as far as I know. Need more information. Could you possibly mean a Springfield 1903A3 ? Need to know exactly what is stamped on the reciever


It is a Springfield Armory 1903 A3 and I remember finding the letters MK2 on it somewhere but I can't find them now. I do however have the SN of the rifle and if it will help identify it I can send a PM to you.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I also have another of these old military rifles and I was told I had a British rifle from WW2. After looking at it closly here's what it has stamped on it.
U.S. Property on the side of the receiver it has S or 5followed by no4MK1 underneath that it says 1942. Near the safety it has made in USA with a 6 digit number that would appear to be a serial number. On the peep site there is a 800 on 1 side and 300 on the other, range designation I assume. I can photograph and send pics if someone wants to help identify these rifles.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

What exactly is on the reciever? Springfield 1903a3 and the serial number? If this is just a sporterized 1903a3 they sell relativly cheap $200.00 to $250.00People usually buy them for the parts to build a complete rifle. No way the reciever is worth $500.00 Complete 1903a3's in original configuration sell for $550.00 to $650.00 depending on condition. Has the stock been cut down, shortened? If you can take pics it would help


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

First I want to make clear I am no expert, just giving you my honest opinins
OK The second rifle you are asking about sounds like a Enfield No4 MK1 ,I beleive those are 303 caliber. You willsee them sell for $150.00-$200.00 sometimes more. I just went to a auction that had one in very nice condition almost perfect and it sold for $200.00. Send me some picks of the 1903a3
[email protected]


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Orlando,
The wood is unaltered but the barrel has been cut down this is why I had it crowned. The lettering is underneath the scope mounts but I can read Sprinfield clearly and the numers 1135181. The bolt has a very neat checkering pattern to it. The gunsmith I took it to told me it was a sporterized version but that the receiver was valuable. I don't need to sell any of these guns but I want a Bushmaster and this is how I hope to partially fund the purchase.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> I also have another of these old military rifles and I was told I had a British rifle from WW2. After looking at it closly here's what it has stamped on it.
> U.S. Property on the side of the receiver it has S or 5followed by no4MK1 underneath that it says 1942. Near the safety it has made in USA with a 6 digit number that would appear to be a serial number. On the peep site there is a 800 on 1 side and 300 on the other, range designation I assume. I can photograph and send pics if someone wants to help identify these rifles.


what you have here is a U.S. made #4 Mk1 enfield made by Savage. here is some good reading on it.
http://www.surplusrifle.com/shooting2006/savageno4/index.asp
http://enfieldrifles.profusehost.net/main.htm thats a nice one to have. don't cut on.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Lastv8 that is a very informative site and I now know what I have.
I know it's not worth much but I'm going to clean it up and test fire it after I clean and inspect the barrel.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

worth???does the serial number on the left side match the number on the back of the bolt? the stock? or the bottom of the mag? could you post a picture?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

The Enfields aren't all that valuable as I said earlier 
http://www.impactguns.com/store/enfield_rifles.html


----------

